# control de motores de CC



## emmasc (Jul 23, 2005)

Hola a todos, necesito bibliografía acerca de control de velocidad de motores de cc por control de fase, linealización del convertidor CA/CC y la utilización de limitadores de corriente de armadura en este tipo de control.

gracias


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

Dale una miradita a esta pagina, es de primera no creo que encuentres mejor información en Internet, por lo menos no de acceso publico:

ELECTRONIC CONTROL OF DIRECT CURRENT MOTORS

http://www.ee.polyu.edu.hk/staff/eencheun/WebSubject2/chapter4.htm


----------

